# Faux Finishing



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello, my name is Rob Schramm. I am new to the site and have been a painting contractor for 18 years with my own business and worked in the Union as a painter/plasterer for my grandfather prior to that.

I was wondering if there was other faux finishers that come here? I personally do tons of different finishes for everything from walls to furniture. Presently working on a large 7800 sf home doing about 50,000 sq ft throughout this home and about 11000 lin ft of crown, base and case taking it from painted trim to look like antique mahogany. I have been on this job for 2 months and still have 3 months to go on this one.:thumbsup: 

Is there a way to post pics without having to download them to the web first? Below is a pic of a holographic foil crown molding that I did to match the iridecent glass tile. This crown changes color as you walk pass it. I will try to post some other pics as well.










Here is a pic of the antique mahogany trim. The trim is pre-primed MDF which has been painted and then stained and then glazed 4 times and it was also distressed to give it the real look of age.










This ceiling is copper foil over a black basecoat and this pic shows you how the crown starts prior to looking at the above mahogany finish...










I will post some more pics as the job progresses. I am much faster at my job then the carpenters so I catch up very quick to anything that they get done.

Rob


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work.....welcome to the site


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Rob...looks like you offer a pretty profitable specialty. 5 months on 1 job is a bit of job security if you ask me. Nice work..I like that color changing crown-reminds me of that chameleon paint they use on cars...


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, I would love to spend some time working with you! I like the faux finishes but its hard to find someone who wants to pay for what it takes. Its also difficult to learn when I am doing so few of them.

I try to sell on craftsmanship but you take it a couple levels higher.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Very nice work Rob,
Hope you get a bonus from the client!

Pictures... gosh, yours are great and I'm glad you posted them big...
I struggle at using a HP image editor that came with my printer to crop and reduce photos before posting, but it's an awkward process.

And yes, there's a number of workmen doing fine quality artistic work here on Painttalk.com. We all love to see their work!
I'm trying to learn the mechanics of artistic work, but could not say I have the gift of talent at it!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

*Kitchen Island area - Antique Gold Foil*

Here is another area that I did above what will be the kitchen island. Area had knockdown so I skimed it primed painted 1 coat, did raised stencils and painted 2 more coats. Then the gold and then the antiquing. Everybody was saying how much they hated it, that is until I was actually DONE:thumbsup:


----------



## painter jeff (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice job Rob, I never thought of doing foil effects before now. And that is only because I've seen yours. Like I said NICE JOB...


----------

